

Startup pitches at GeekNRolla 2011 - zg
http://www.zedscore.com/2011/04/geeknrolla-2011.html

======
sradnidge
Nice roundup, good event. The Qwerly talk was not just hilarious, was really
really interesting to hear their true rollercoaster ride, and see the way the
changed their product over time and made it into a winner without VC (well,
I'm assuming without given that they originally asked for some and got none).

